# Flowers and bugs... MACRO style



## Redfoot NERD (May 2, 2011)

It's a windy and part sunny day which makes "macro's" challenging.. but anyone who can wait 4 MONTHS for an egg to hatch has no excuses, huh?

The clouds parted for a few.. I really like purple.. and just the right moment -







I could almost hear him BZZZ -






Maybe someone can ID those flowers?

How about these 'Daffys'? -





















Wait a minute!..... do I see a little BUG on that petal? Maybe I can get a closer look........ ( he keeps jumping around! )

[ cleaning camera lens now and hoping the wind will die down so I can get a closer look ]






Terry


----------



## dmarcus (May 2, 2011)

Those are some awesome photos, a very good job...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 2, 2011)

Thanks dalano... I'll see if I can get a little closer on that 'bug'!

To get an idea how small it is.. the width of my paw is 3.5" -






There he is again -






Terry


----------



## Yvonne G (May 2, 2011)

Your daffys are actually iris. I don't know what the fist one is though.


----------



## DeanS (May 2, 2011)

Terry...I NEVER get tired of looking at your photos...especially the macros...that takes an extra steady hand


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 2, 2011)

Great photos! Greater photographer!


----------



## onarock (May 2, 2011)

Once again Terry...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 2, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Your daffys are actually iris. I don't know what the fist one is though.



OOOOOPS wrong yard Yvonne.. the daffys were blooming a few weeks ago.....


----------



## Jacob (May 2, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## terryo (May 2, 2011)

Ya big show-off....GREAT..as usual! What is the first flower with the Bee? I LOVE that bee. You can almost feel that fuzzy fur.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 2, 2011)

Thanks all!

Dean it's easy when you have a subject like this - { be sure and Click 2x to see full view } -






That little dude is about to come out so I can get a sorry MACRO of him!

************************************************************

It is overcast and windy.. so keeping a "steady-hand" is more like "clic-quick" ---






Moovin' in -






Less than an inch away.....

Gotcha! -






He's a speeder!!!

Is this MACRO?

Terry


----------



## onarock (May 2, 2011)

Terry, that last pic of the spider is OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 2, 2011)

OMG I can see the hair off it's body!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 3, 2011)

Let's thank the camera technology of today.. wasn't anything that I or anyone can't do when we learn "how it works" and KEEP IT SIMPLE!

The bee pics were a result of the lighting right and the focal length correct ( distance from the camera lens and the subject ) which can be found for any camera here - http://www.dpreview.com/products - clic on your camera make then type ( ie. Compact, etc. ) and find your camera model. The Macro "length" is what you are looking for. 

I have a SONY H20 - the Macro is 2cm which is right at 3/4 inch and a Carl Zeiss lens - http://www.dpreview.com/products/sony/compacts/sony_dsch20

It can also do this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XdGSFqFCno

( in the dark with a flashlight ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_9frOzvzHE

Again this is a "point & shoot" camera I bought for less than $300 - out the door in '09. If you want to take good pictures make sure it has a good LENS.. MACRO and ZOOM. The Pixels # only applies to making enlargements.. which we don't do here. My Sony H20 is only 10 mp.

Those pretty 'bee' flowers are these -






Anybody can take good pics or keep tortoises, etc. when you are willing to "learn the territory" and keep it simple ----- it does get easier with practice.. lots of it!

NERD

BTW.. that spider is really really little!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2011)

I just love those jumping spiders. I had no idea they were covered with hair.


----------

